# HGH Testing Procedures



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

Alright ladies and gentlemen, with all the bunk GH that's going around most of us have come to the conclusion that we need to start getting serious about testing this stuff!  That being said, the generally accepted method right now seems to be a 10IU IM injection, then a serum test 3-3.5 hours later.  I will be posting some results here soon, as will other members that are participating.  Hopefully we will be able to compare various generics, brands, and US Pharma.  Right now I can tell you that 4 of us are all testing the new Elitropins and will post results.  This will serve a dual purpose.  First it will show whether or not the new Elitropin's are good to go, secondly it will show the deviation in test results between 4 people following the exact same procedures, on the exact same batch.  

Should be interesting!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellent post Spongy, thx for posting it up!

 I'm hoping participation and test sharing is open to everyone and not just a limited few. Perhaps a minimum post count could be handy to keep shills and reps at bay from logging in here tossing up some shit and skipping out.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes this will be intresting to hear I will be following this as well! I will be testing another Brand to be named later on. Same procudure though.

I will personally be watching and requesting proof of such NONSENCE. The consiquinces will not be pretty!!!!!!!!If you plan on spam posting or posting BAD RESULTS WITH OUT PROOF! YOU WILL BE BANNED PERIOD!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 8, 2012)

There is a lot of value to 3-4 different guys all testing the same exact way on the same exact batch of HGH. It will be good to see how much GH serum readings really fluctuate between different people with the same GH.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree with that. I personally think my body is a furnace and responds differently to many things! Hear say is hopefully becoming a thing of the past. At least that is our goal here. Facts, science and experience.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

agreed.  I like the idea of an open forum where we can post results without fear of being banned or getting posts deleted.


----------



## PFM (Apr 8, 2012)

I am testing HG USA HGH from my TRT. I'll spike SubQ 3hrs prior to blood draw and report the results.

This test result can be used as a standard as I am not affiliated with any SRC, just looking out for my Bro's.

If guys hold tight on buying until confirmation is made WE can force these Chinese fucks to raise their bar by killing the sale of weak and bunk HGH and competing for business by providing better and better product.

As The Sponge stated above we have 4 guys on their dime flipping for brands and blood work. We'll alll be posting on this so HOLD TIGHT and don't move on HGH just yet!!!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 9, 2012)

Any plans for a separate lab test forum or sub forum? to keep everything nice and neat


----------



## robot lord (Apr 16, 2012)

Just like to chime in and thank you guys for the service you are providing to our community. Posting an unbiased and factual lab result on your own dime speaks volumes on your character. Too many guys have an agenda on other boards and for most of us navigating through the BS and making a purchase is a scary proposition. I am just a regular working stiff with limited funds and one bad purchase would derail my program. Also thanks for the invite EZ. Site looks great!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2012)

Good post guys.  This is def what needs to be done.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice thread Spongy


----------



## Zeek (Apr 16, 2012)

Check the G section for bloods already posted on IP Yellow tops and Kigtropins...all very recent tests.

 This coming week CrazyMike and AlwaysAnabolic will be testing riptropin and sharing those results.

 hopefully the week after that we will be testing on ellitropins 3-4 of us testing on same batch

 There we will have some answers to things!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 16, 2012)

Check the G section for bloods already posted on IP Yellow tops and Kigtropins...all very recent tests.

 This coming week CrazyMike and AlwaysAnabolic will be testing riptropin and sharing those results.

 hopefully the week after that we will be testing on ellitropins 3-4 of us testing on same batch

 There we will have some answers to things!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 13, 2012)

Privatemdlabs.com  is now offering 15% off this month so google the code!!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jul 13, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Alright ladies and gentlemen, with all the bunk GH that's going around most of us have come to the conclusion that we need to start getting serious about testing this stuff!  That being said, the generally accepted method right now seems to be a 10IU IM injection, then a serum test 3-3.5 hours later.  I will be posting some results here soon, as will other members that are participating.  Hopefully we will be able to compare various generics, brands, and US Pharma.  Right now I can tell you that 4 of us are all testing the new Elitropins and will post results.  This will serve a dual purpose.  First it will show whether or not the new Elitropin's are good to go, secondly it will show the deviation in test results between 4 people following the exact same procedures, on the exact same batch.
> 
> Should be interesting!



You could have a 5th testers for those Elitropins if all goes well. (UK)


----------

